# Windows Server 2012 teamviewer and remote desktop not working



## kingrun2 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello, i am having a problem with remote control programs with a server i set up.

Remote desktop works on a local network , other pcs can connect to the server on the same network.
Teamviewer says Not Ready. Check your internet connection. 
Server can access the internet . It is discovered by other local network computers.
Firewall is turned off. Ports are forwarded on both routers.
I am having lots of trouble with finding the solution to this problem. I have posted in other several places about this problem in more detail. I hope you can help me out on this. I will provide as much info as possible.

Some links to more detailed description of my problem.

http://social.technet.microsoft.com...m=winRDc#62d2d2c0-da4a-4a1b-a8fc-c5f308e261c4

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20140223084555AAsZbtC


----------

